# World Wide Knitting in Public Day, 2012



## hello from maryland (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, does anyone plan to be involved in this event next month? I live near Salisbury, MD & I wanted to know if any plans were being made to observe this in our area. Dates are June9- 17th. Thanks


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't know about anything in your area but I am pretty sure there is a link on Ravelry that gives info on get togethers...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I had never heard of this....I am in Southern California.


----------



## ragdoll_island (May 9, 2012)

Here is the web address:
http://www.wwkipday.com

click on the country and then a drop down window will appear for your state, listing any events.

This is done by volunteers. It seems that anyone can create an event.


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

This sounds interesting. Anyone can arrange a 'get together' in an area they want. The info is logged in and someone who puts in your area will see your plan and then can confirm if they want to join you. Neat huh?


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Very neat. There are two already planned near me and I think I'll join in.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

I won't be in any one place where there is a KIP, but I'll be knitting everywhere I go, I hope those of you who are in the same situation will do the same! I'll be looking for other knitters!!! I'll be on vacation! I'll fly from Utah to NY, then drive around MD, NJ, DC, VA, W VA, and up to Maine! Hope to see lots of knitters!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm sure I"ll be knitting somewhere. We're traveling NOB to Texas on the 7th.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

I am too rural to be included in one as well,

I was in the Dr.'s office last week & a 30-something gal asked me if i thought knitting was a lost art????
ha-- I said it was very popular especially with the youth today.
she didn't look impressed..lol~!
I had to chuckle to myself as I happily clicked away.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

headlemk said:


> I'm sure I"ll be knitting somewhere. We're traveling NOB to Texas on the 7th.


please say what NOB is.


----------



## knit1purl2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Our group, Stitching Angels, is sponsoring a Knit in Public Day in Penndel, PA on June 16. PM me for more details, if interested.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

How far is Pendal from Carlisle? Edith M


knit1purl2 said:


> Our group, Stitching Angels, is sponsoring a Knit in Public Day in Penndel, PA on June 16. PM me for more details, if interested.


----------



## diana1960 (May 13, 2011)

I believe NOB means North of the Border?


----------



## hello from maryland (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses & I'll start organizing the Salisbury one this week. Wish me Luck. Happy Knitting.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Nothing in my area either.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

pattycake61 said:


> headlemk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure I"ll be knitting somewhere. We're traveling NOB to Texas on the 7th.
> ...


NOB is North of the Border. I live in Mexico.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

diana1960 said:


> I believe NOB means North of the Border?


Oh lol..thanks for clarifying~


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I am in Ca and will look into it. Thank you for bringing it to my attention.
marilyn


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

ragdoll_island said:


> Here is the web address:
> http://www.wwkipday.com
> 
> click on the country and then a drop down window will appear for your state, listing any events.
> ...


Just looked on the site and so far nothing in the Dallas area. There is one in Ft. Worth. Maybe it is too early. I'll keep checking!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

The one here in NM is being hosted at a winery. :XD:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> The one here in NM is being hosted at a winery. :XD:


I could go for that!


----------



## knitonepurlone (Mar 27, 2011)

Michiganders near or in Jackson - there is one at the Summit Library on June 9th or on June 10th at 11am there is one being held on the porch at Sandhill Winery - wine tasting will be available and they have some wonderful selections!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Two of my favorite 4 letter words....wine and yarn.


----------

